# Where to work this season?



## ElChupocabra (Nov 11, 2008)

Where did you work last season?

I think SLC is your best bet for boardbumming. Living costs are low, snow is epic, and they run shuttles from slc to all the major resorts plus there are plenty of people there doing the same thing so there's lots of support from the community. No so sure about inner-city public transportation though.

It isn't in the US but you might also consider Vancouver too. Haven't been there myself but from what I've heard it's a good place to boardbum also. At least the strong canadian dollar makes living costs easier.


----------



## Airbourne (Aug 25, 2008)

Vancouver is pretty good speaking from experience, shuttles/buses can take you out to any local mountain and whistler isn't far off either. I wouldn't call the Canadian dollar strong seeing as it's trading at roughly 80 cents to the American dollar right now.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Hit up 3 mountains before noon in Vancouver. 

Good luck finding a place to live though (although the market is about to crash).


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Yeah, for real. Housing in Vancouver is dicey, expensive and hard to find! And good luck finding anything affordable in Whis that's not an aussie closet. A bunch of my friends just lost their place up there 'cause the landlord wants to free up their rental properties for vacationers, in prep for 2010. But there's always Pemberton up the road!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I don't know how I'd feel about living with sissy ass Canadians but I think I could suffer through a stretch in Vancouver.:cheeky4:


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

That's *IF* we let you into our fair country, Cifex. Besides, there's still the requisite cool quotient you'd have to meet first to chill in Van. You think any greasy american can just waltz into town unnoticed? :cheeky4:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Pshhhaw! You never heard of a disguise?!?


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

It's a good start, but do you really think you could spend weeks or even months in disguise? Do you even know anyone here who would vouch for you?


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Piece of cake...ummm...i mean smoked salmon.... the shirt comes in an assortment of *colours*. A few "EH's" here, an "aboot" there and I'm home free. Resist the urge to jaywalk and I won't stand out at all.


----------



## mag⋅net⋅ism (Oct 26, 2008)

Just don't bring your gun, and be prepared to say "please" and "thank you"! And if someone offers you poutine, by god you take it!


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Touché! 

I see you're determined to get the last word.


----------



## Snowjoe (Jul 3, 2007)

From my experience the best way to blend in with those crazy canucks is to throw in the "eh", eat copious amounts of kraft dinner and never turn down a hit on the joint. Oh and if your asked to go to Timmy's, you say yes.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

The key to blending in with Canadians is to ditch your Canadian disguise (you stick out like an American in disguise) and become a Canadian.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2008)

Breckenridge Colorado. Free buses throughout the county. Breckenridge, keystone, a-basin ,loveland, copper mountain, 45 minutes to vail and beaver creek. You could drive here from where you live in less than a day.Apparently lots of problems with foreign work visas this year leaving plenty of employment. Breck opened on Nov 7th.


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Oh and dont taunt the Canadian border guard no matter how funny you think you are..

A co-worker left on sabbatical(2 month vacation) and was planning on riding his Motorcycle with friends up to Alaska from Oregon..
Apparently he was a smartass with the border guard screwing around and saying just stupid sarcastic shit and the guards denied him entry in the country..TRIP DENIED! Ha ha..


----------

